# Guppy tank?



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

So guppies are really gorgeous and all that, they come in gorgeous colors and everything, sort of like mini bettas. Also breeding guppies would be awesome because they are livebearers so there's not so much expense and ruckus and fuss, and danger than with bettas. I love bettas and I don't want to risk them by breeding them (I'm not that experienced). So can anybody tell me how many guppies to keep in a tank? What size should that tank be? Do I need a filter? I need a guppy expert!:lol:


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

If I were you I would start out with something like a 10 gallon tank and 4 to 5 male guppies. And yes you would need a filter and you would also need to cycle it unless you are willing to buy a test kit and test the water DAILY. You would also need a heater


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd reccomend a 10 Gallon with a heater and filter. That's a must. 
I'd keep anywhere from 3-5, as they must be in groups. Make sure that the female to male ratio is at least 2:1. Or just get all females! Don't get all males (like I did ) because they can bring out some aggression. I think the best bet is to get all females, because they breed like rabbits! lol If you got 4 in a 10g, you could get 5 rasboras or tetras. They are a very rewarding fish, and hardy! I have 5 of them.  4 are in a 10g with a trio of rasboras. My other one is a a big fat bully, so he has his own 5g all to himself. I'll add 2 more rasboras soon. 

I LOVE GUPPIES!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

IMO I would never again buy a female guppie in my life, nver ever again. I cannot deal with all those babies for 9 months.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry I had to go for a Second so I couldn't go into detail with my first post.

First of all I have a guppy in a 16 gallon tank along with a few tank mates nd I am working on getting more guppies soon ( I'm getting some this weekend) when I did have a group of guppies their was a significant difference in his behavior, when he was in a group he was much more active. Ao I would recommend that you have upwards of 3 guppies and if you do choose to get males along with females the recommended ratio is 1 male to every 2 females, but I think that you should get all males, because if you get all females or males and females, you might have lots of problems with the fry. I remember when I went on a trip to Petco the person that was working their said that the females were often preganat even though they separated them because in the fish farms they didn't bother to seperate them. If I were you I would get a minimum of a 10 gallon, foot long tank because guppies are really active fish And IMO they deserve that much space and nothing less. I would never ace a guppy in anything smaller. Yes you would need a filter if you were planning to have more than 2 guppies. But make sure that you cycle your tank before you get the fish. Guppies are not good in a tank that is being cycled IME. These fish also would greatly appreciate planted tank but is not needed. And these fish DO NOT need a heater because they will live longer and will be less likely to get diseases in an unheated tank, as long as you can provide the water temperature at a minimum of 72 you should be fine...... Well you would need a heater if you can't provide the recommended temperature of 74 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guppys also like places to hide, so maybe a couple of Plants in the corner


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you everybody! After I get a few more bettas, I want to get a male guppy tank up and running, and then later a female guppy tank because I really want to guppy spawn at least once and keep a few fry, just for the experience.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

From my experience guppies are quite hardy things. My cousin once bought a couple for a small mini bow she had (possibly a 1-2 gallon) and they bred without a heater. So she gave us some of the babies (which she separated from the mommies with a live-bearer divider [the babies drop between tiny slits that the adults cannot get down]) and so we had guppies... Anyway, with the help of my sister, we separated males from females because they were just breeding. 
I don't remember the aggression bc this was like 10 years ago and I knew nothing of water parameters and heaters and all that. I was lucky to even keep them alive :/


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## parrot fish (Jan 19, 2012)

*Hello from west virginia!!*

*Hello. I am new to this forum but i love it. I have always had goldfish but thought i would test the waters with tropical fish. This summer i went to the pet store and bought 2 parrot fish. One was pink, the other was yellow. I had them for about 2 months and than my grandaugther was visiting and told me they had babies. lol..while having fish most of my life i thought she was wrong.. nope she was right. *

*I now have 4 parrot fish that i had as babies...I had some guppies before i decided to keep the parrot fish and now they are going to be at home with my mom!!... lol*

*As long as you don't over feed these little guys they are easy to take care of. I never ever want to deal with babies again:roll: *

*They tole me at the pet store that parrot are very hard to mate (or however they do it) .. Now i have 4 and have no idea if they are all one sex or not. I am hoping that they don't have babies again.*

*The guppies that i am giving my mom is the fancy guppies and they are all male so you won't have to deal with that at 83 years old. lol*

*Can anyone give me advice on parrot fish other than you can't put any other fish in the tank. I was thinking of a blue crab that is on the bottom and a poop eater. What do you all think?*

*Besides the fish we have one parrotlet, maltese dog, and an outside cat. 2 grown daughters, 2 grandchildren and one on the way. *

*My husband is a teacher and football coach here in west virginia. I am so excited to see this forum. I have been reading on it everyday almost ..so much info. *

*Thanks for any advice..oh one question..can we put distilled water in for the guppies so she don't have to wait on the water to warm up?? *

*thanks*


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

no on the distilled water. That will likely cause a change in ph.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

BettaMommy531rip said:


> So guppies are really gorgeous and all that, they come in gorgeous colors and everything, sort of like mini bettas. Also breeding guppies would be awesome because they are livebearers so there's not so much expense and ruckus and fuss, and danger than with bettas. I love bettas and I don't want to risk them by breeding them (I'm not that experienced). So can anybody tell me how many guppies to keep in a tank? What size should that tank be? Do I need a filter? I need a guppy expert!:lol:



Hai again  

If you have room for all the babies, go for it! How many guppies you get will depend on the size tank you're getting. The minimum is 10gal, (I keep mine in a 5gal cause I didn't know that when I got them and Mom won't let me upgrade >_>). In a ten gal, I would go for...6, 1 male per 2 females.. YES, definitely need a filter. They're messy little brats -_- 
Be sure to get lots of cover so the females can hide from the males if they get sick of being chased. 
Good luck!!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

No problemo


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't forget to consider.... when you buy female guppies.... they are normally already preggo :-0


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

And they will keep having babies for 6 to 9 months


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Instead of complaining about the babies, why not feed the fry to the other fish? I will sometimes but guppy fry from the pet store and drop one in for each of my bettas, and they love it! One every week or so would be fine i think.


----------

